# Tackle Storage



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay so my good ole woodstream 2-tray tackle box is full with 2-3 lures per each tray and i need to upgrade. I have been fishing warm water with a back pack i bought at the sportsman expo i just toss in a few sto-aways and wola! Perfection.
But i don't want to do that with my trout fishing stuff. I have been looking at tackle bags and bigger boxes and i don't know what the heck to get i don't really "love" anything. What do you avid anglers suggest?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I really like the stuff that fishpond makes. You can get most of it at SW or Cabelas. Kind of pricey but real nice. Heres their web site.
http://www.fishpondusa.com/packs.cfm


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Metal- I had the same dilemma this year. I wanted a soft tackle system to help keep all of my crap organized. I looked a Sportman's, Cabela's, Fish Tech, Wal-Mart, and repeated the cycle, found nothing I really liked. Scoured the internet over and over to no avail. I have a few large Plano smoke/clear boxes that I mainly use for ice fishing. Reorganized all of that and wound up with two of them completely empty :shock: So in went all of my trout stuff in one, warm water in the other.... Still not a way to carry it. Had an Ogio backback in my basement that I had picked up from an Ogio rep a few years back, put my boxes in and it works great! Plenty of pockets outside of the main compartment for other nick nacks, even wound up integrating all of my fly-fishing gear as well. So maybe the back-pack idea is the way to go.  Let me know what you come up with I will be interested to see.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I may just switch over to a backpack set up. My tackle box is getting so heavy to haul around. :lol:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I love my backpack that i have been using for warm water. Maybe i should just get more clear boxes and transfer all my trout crapola in them. I just kinda don't like throwing powerbait bottles in there and spools of line getting all bunched up at the bottom maybe i can solve this...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

About the powerbait- I have a cube shaped box that I picked up at S.W. that i can put 5 or 6 bottles in, don't really like using it much but it's in there all the same.  I was hoping you would come up with something ingenious but the back pack works just fine. That way I can grab one bag and not worry about forgetting something when I'm halfway to the water!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Poo Pie said:


> About the powerbait- I have a cube shaped box that I picked up at S.W. that i can put 5 or 6 bottles in, don't really like using it much but it's in there all the same.  I was hoping you would come up with something ingenious but the back pack works just fine. That way I can grab one bag and not worry about forgetting something when I'm halfway to the water!


I'll think of something ingenious when i spend all my money on utility boxes for my backpack idea lol.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":5k2l2mh4]About the powerbait- I have a cube shaped box that I picked up at S.W. that i can put 5 or 6 bottles in, don't really like using it much but it's in there all the same.  I was hoping you would come up with something ingenious but the back pack works just fine. That way I can grab one bag and not worry about forgetting something when I'm halfway to the water!


I'll think of something ingenious when i spend all my money on utility boxes for my backpack idea lol.[/quote:5k2l2mh4]
Amen!


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a solution for the problem of carrying around of powerbait. I ran into the dillema where I had like 6 different jars and hated the weight of carrying them around. What i did is went to sw and bought a small plastic tackle box where eat of the 1" x 1" compartments were sealed. I then scooped out the power baits I wanted into each compartment and then covered it with saran-wrap. That solved my whole problem with carrying around a bunch of power-bait and eliminated having to carry around a bunch of jars that I most likely wouldn't be using anyways. It also made it easier to fit into my tackle bag since most tackle bags are made for square/rectangular items anyways. Hopefully this is a useful tip for many here.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the backpack or fly vest..I'm done using a Box. -#&#*!-


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

Why don't you just buy the MEGA, 6 drawer tackle box and set it next to your downriggers on the rear deck next to the cup holders by the captain' chair under the umbrella.... :wink:


----------



## Werbs (Jun 30, 2008)

I HAVE A BACKPACK NOW AND I LOVE IT! BUT EVERYTHING GETS LOST UNDERNEATH AND I HAVE TO TEAR EVERYTHING OUT TO GET TO SOMETHING ON THE BOTTOM. SO I PUT IN A REQUEST TO MY LOCAL SEAMSTRESS FOR MY BIRTHDAY COMIN UP. FOR A SPECIAL CUSTOM BAG. SIMILAR TO A LAPTOP MESSENGER BAG BUT HAS A WIDE ENOUGH SECTION TO HOLD TWO LARGER SIZED PLASTIC CONTAINERS AND THE OTHER SIDE IS OPEN TO RANDOM STORAGE WITH MESH POCKETS LINING THE INSIDE. AND A SMALL SEPARATER AT THE END TO MAKE A SKINNY POCKET TO LAY BAIT BOTTLES IN. AND ON THE OUTSIDE A DRINK POCKET AND THE FLAP CAN UN-ZIP TO REVEAL BINDER STYLE PLASTIC BAGS TO HOLD ALL MY RUBBER JIGS. AND THE FLAP IS DETACHEABLE SO I CAN JUST TAKE IT OFF AND THROW IT IN MY FLOAT TUBE POCKETS. IT WILL FIT MY NEEDS PERFECTLY!! IM PRETTY EXCITED ABOUT IT.


----------

